# custom cold air intake



## hi ho silver gto (Jun 5, 2006)

I just got my cold air intake fabricated from wetzel fab. I just got it in the car and wanted to post up some pics and see what you guys thought. The kit is made up of an elbow coupling, stainless intake pipe, stainless partition, and a K&N filter. The stock MAF and the coupling that connects the MAF to the stock air box were reused. The piping used was 4 inch stainless. Here are some pics taken during the install.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice looking setup..........how much did this cost if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I like it too! Nice job! But I would rather do the ductwork in ABS rather than metal. I feel the plastic stays cooler in the engine compartment thus the air going through it. For looks though, metal always is the way to go!


----------



## demonhawk01 (Nov 18, 2009)

*hey*

hey all this is the co-owner of wetzel fab, just wanted to peep in and see what kind of feedback tyler was gettin with his new intake, turned out pretty killer, we used all mandrel bent 4 inch stainless, and 4 inch k&n filter, so the whole system is 4 inch begining to end, bigger than any that im aware of for the gtos. we recorded intake tube temps of 64 degrees after 10 minutes of hard driving, we are also doing some r-d on a strut tower brace for 04-06 gtos, will be up on our website, which we plan to have up by christmas, thanks all!

joe


----------



## demonhawk01 (Nov 18, 2009)

ROBSGTO said:


> Nice looking setup..........how much did this cost if you don't mind me asking?


our setups start at around $375, for every nut and bolt


----------

